# "Surviving Infidelity" by Michelle Langley, question for TAM members.



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Have any of your TAM members been in the "cheated on world" when the survivinginfidelity.com website had an active message forum?

That website housed about 2-3 years of the affair stuff I went through, and I was wondering if anyone was able to successfully pull from archive or archive the message boards over time?

I'd like to get my state of mind and descriptions during the situation i went through at that time.

I'm done with it now, TAM has been a real positive force in restructuring my life in a positive way and moving forward.

Best of luck to all.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

Have you tried the waybackmachine? It's an internet archive.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

SadandAngry said:


> Have you tried the waybackmachine? It's an internet archive.


I did...

It was able to get subject lines, but not the conversations, because those were stored in a database on their website.

I'll try again, but I seem to recall clicking the link for the subject produced an error.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Ok so I found something I wrote October 2007. The affairs was found in March of 2007. I need to take my own advice, because even back then when I was deep "in love" and trying to "save my family" I wrote this ( I was unexperienced in this stuff too ):


"Hey broh, 

That excuse about take some time to get things straight in your life before bringing her in is BS. She's as imperfect as you. 

Thing about it, is if she made up her mind that you are not worth the effort, you will expend alot of your energy trying to "reel her in". As it ain't happening, like trying to reel in a fencepost. This energy expenditure could cause you to become depressed, or extremely agitated. 

Its probably not worth it. Her expectations of you, made it nearly impossible. And after you can see she had your moves decided for you, it should leave a bad taste. 

I'm not sure what to say, but step back from this. Take care and get yourself in order. She might come back around, but only because you look more attractive. It is possible that she doesnt' even love you... 

I dont know what else to say, but get yourself together and dont worry about trying to "reel her in". Use all your energy on yourself."


----------

